# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  New Study: Coconut Oil Helps Remove Amyloid Plaques from Brains of Alzheimers Patients

## donnay

*New Study: Coconut Oil Helps Remove Amyloid Plaques from Brains of Alzheimers Patients*

by Christina Sarich
May 3rd, 2014

A *new study* in the *Journal of Alzheimers Disease* supports existing evidence that coconut oil may help to alleviate the neurodegenerative effects of *Alzheimers disease* and Parkinsons. *The study* is tiled: *Coconut Oil Attenuates the Effects of Amyloid-β on Cortical Neurons In Vitro*. It helps shine light on a way to use coconut oil to reduce amyloid plaques, also known as (Aβ) peptides in the brain.

One theory concerning Alzheimers is that amyloid plaques build up in the brain in much the same way that plaques can build up in our arteries, causing the neural pathways to be slowed and damaged. Entire sections of the brain can start to shut down if these plaques are allowed to grow without intervention.

In a clinical trial involving the *medium chain triglycerides of coconut oil, it was found that users experienced a profound difference after only 45-90 days use*. It turns out that coconut oil rescued Aβ-treated neurons from mitochondrial damage caused by their toxicity. Coconut oil also seemed to change the circulation of mitochondria, as well as their size.

*Continued...*

----------


## puppetmaster

For naysayers just try coconut oil for a day or two and you will see a huge difference   My mother had beginning stages of dementia and since she is eating coconut oil it has has stopped completely.

----------


## Zippyjuan

As a note though the study looked at nerves in lab pietrie dishes- they did not examine if it works on humans. 

From the same publication, http://www.j-alz.com/vol39-2 eating a Mediterranean style diet was found to lower the rates of dimentia.   The Mediterranian Diet focus more on mono-saturated fats like olive oil.  Coconut oil is more saturated than olive oil. 




> Abstract: Higher adherence to a Mediterranean-type diet was associated with decreased cognitive decline, although the Mediterranean diet (MeDi) combines several foods, micronutrients, and macronutrients already separately proposed as potential protective factors against dementia and predementia syndromes. The findings from prospective studies and very recent systematic reviews and meta-analyses suggested that adherence to the MeDi fulfilling the whole-diet approach may affect not only the risk of Alzheimer’s disease, but also of predementia syndromes and their progression to overt dementia. However, some concerns exist regarding how these instruments have been developed for measuring adherence to the MeDi, suggesting a better qualitative and quantitative selection of the individual dietary components and/or food groups to improve their reliability.


Again same link- aerobic exercise helps too.  Seems that most things which help prevent dimentia are those which benefit circulation. 



> *Acute Aerobic Exercise Increases Brain Derived Neurotrophic Factor Levels in Elderly with Alzheimer’s Disease*
> 
> Abstract: Studies indicate the involvement of brain-derived neurotrophic factor (BDNF) in the pathogenesis of Alzheimer’s disease (AD). Decreased BDNF levels may constitute a lack of trophic support and contribute to cognitive impairment in AD. The benefits of acute and chronic physical exercise on BDNF levels are well-documented in humans, however, exercise effects on BDNF levels have not been analyzed in older adults with AD. The aim of this study was to investigate the effects of acute aerobic exercise on BDNF levels in older adults with AD and to verify associations among BDNF levels, aerobic fitness, and level of physical activity. Using a controlled design, twenty-one patients with AD (76.3 ± 6.2 years) and eighteen health older adults (74.6 ± 4.7 years) completed an acute aerobic exercise. The outcomes included measures of BDNF plasma levels, aerobic fitness (treadmill grade, time to exhaustion, VO2, and maximal lactate) and level of physical activity (Baecke Questionnaire Modified for the Elderly). The independent t-test shows differences between groups with respect to the BDNF plasma levels at baseline (p = 0.04; t = 4.53; df = 37). In two-way ANOVA, a significant effect of time was found (p = 0.001; F = 13.63; df = 37), the aerobic exercise significantly increased BDNF plasma levels in AD patients and healthy controls. A significant correlation (p=0.04; r = 0.33) was found between BDNF levels and the level of physical activity. The results of our study suggest that aerobic exercise increases BDNF plasma levels in patients with AD and healthy controls. In addition to that, BDNF levels had association with level of physical activity.

----------


## MelissaWV

> For naysayers just try coconut oil for a day or two and you will see a huge difference   My mother had beginning stages of dementia and since she is eating coconut oil it has has stopped completely.


Nay or yay, two days is way too short to expect lasting results either way.

----------


## dannno

> Nay or yay, two days is way too short to expect lasting results either way.


Ya I think they meant that they were staying on the treatment, but that it started clearing their head up right away.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Ya I think they meant that they were staying on the treatment, but that it started clearing their head up right away.


You got that from "just try coconut oil for a day or two."

----------


## puppetmaster

> Nay or yay, two days is way too short to expect lasting results either way.


I am saying that you will see immediate results..  

My mother started calling me every other day on average delusional and paranoid with rambling and memory loss. It has been over a year now and she has not had any more occurances and no other meds..

I was told about this from a medical doctor and in our case it has worked wonders so far.  I use the oil to boost my memory.

----------


## donnay

I put a tablespoon in my coffee every morning. Yum.

----------


## jj-

> Nay or yay, two days is way too short to expect lasting results either way.


Coconut oil allows the cells to use more thyroid hormone. The effect occurs as soon as its fatty acids enter the bloodstream, which can be a few hours after eating.

Many people when they try coconut oil for the first time note an increase in pulse and temperature. I myself noticed this effect, the first few days of using it, accompanied by a feeling of enhanced well being. After prolonged use, many experience weight loss.

The thyroid promoting effects of coconut oil also occur in the brain, and it helps the brain while the coconut oil's fatty acids are in the bloodstream, which is just a few hours after consumption.

----------


## jj-

Coconut oil is beneficial not only because the effect it has itself. It also displaces other awful substances, as when people add coconut to their diets they typically reduce the toxic vegetable oils high in polyunsaturated fats.

----------


## MelissaWV

Okay.  You're all totally right.  Which is why the study required 45+ days of use.



I should know better than to even talk.

----------


## jj-

> Okay.  You're all totally right.  Which is why the study required 45+ days of use.


I thought the two days timeframe was mentioned by a poster. Whether the study or the poster mentioned it is irrelevant, coconut oil has positive effects in the cells hours after consumption.

----------


## jj-

An explanation of the benefits of coconut oil by a PhD in biology, posted at Mercola: Link

----------


## Natural Citizen

It's good for getting yer bronze on in the summertime. Don't know about removing Amyloid plaques though. Seems like people are reporting positive effects. And, of course, we hear a great deal regarding other uses for it. I think I've read a dozen or so threads on coconut oil around here.

----------


## jj-

> I should know better than to even talk.


We all know you don't know how to do that.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm thinking she can probably talk all she wants with that new avatar. Who is that anyhow?

----------


## donnay

*Can coconut oil ease Alzheimer's? Families who've given it to loved ones swear by it*

By Jerome Burne

One morning last month, Vrajlal Parmar got up, washed and dressed himself, and at 10am boarded the council minibus to a nearby leisure centre.

In the evening, the 67-year-old former production line worker from London took the bus home.

Nothing remarkable there — except that nearly a year earlier Mr Parmar had been diagnosed as being in the late stages of Alzheimer’s.

He’d been given the standard pencil and paper test — called the Mini Mental State Examination — that doctors use to diagnose Alzheimer’s and measure how it’s progressing.

A healthy person would score 30.

The letter Mr Parmar’s family got back from the Cognitive Disorders Clinic at University College London stated that he was ‘too severely affected to score anything at all’. Any drug treatment would be ineffective.

‘Dad was so far gone he couldn’t do anything for himself,’ says his son Kal Parmar, a filmmaker who together with Vrajlal’s wife, Taramati, looks after him at their home in London.

‘He couldn’t wash himself, dress or go to the toilet without help. He had to be watched all the time — the idea of him catching a bus, even a special bus to a dementia centre, was out of the question.

'Often at night he would become hyperactive. We were regularly woken up because Dad was pulling pots and pans off shelves in the kitchen or emptying the cupboards.’

What has made the difference, according to Kal, is a teaspoon of coconut oil twice a day mixed with his food, which Mr Parmar has been taking since July.

The idea that a common vegetable oil — made from coconut meat and which you can buy in supermarkets — could make a difference seems ludicrous, yet in the U.S. there have been hundreds of similar anecdotes of dramatic improvements.

Kal Parmar first heard about coconut oil via a video on YouTube — it was about a doctor in Florida whose husband’s Alzheimer’s had improved amazingly with coconut oil.

Kal says he would probably have dismissed this as one more bit of internet hype if there hadn’t been a favourable comment about the oil from Kieran Clarke, professor of physiological biochemistry at Oxford University and head of the Cardiac Metabolism Research Group.

‘That made me think there must be something in it,’ he says. ‘So I called her up.’

*Continued...*

----------


## puppetmaster

> Okay.  You're all totally right.  Which is why the study required 45+ days of use.
> 
> 
> 
> I should know better than to even talk.


Try it and see, even just to see if it improves your memory. After that you can post your results. Then you may have more credibility in this subject.

----------


## Acala

I use nothing but coconut oil for cooking.  I love the stuff.  

Speaking of coconut, somebody turned me on to this stuff on Sunday:
http://www.amazon.com/Lets-Do-Organi...+coconut+cream

It's awesome!

----------


## MelissaWV

Actually I love coconut oil, thanks.  I just realize that if someone came on and said "I just gave my grandmother some coconut oil yesterday and wtf her Alzheimer's isn't cured!" it would be ridiculous, because things do take time to work.  If it were as instant as you claimed, the study would have been much shorter, rather than over a month of observations.  Even the testimonials talk about beginning to see results after a week, not hours.  Frankly, talking up coconut oil as if you're going to see results within an hour or two is one of the easiest ways to ensure people never bother sticking to its use.  The same thing happens with a variety of interesting oils, herbs, and spices; people try it once, aren't instantly cured, and stop using it.  It's a shame.

----------


## jj-

A person in a pretty bad shape would take a while to recover. But someone who is just starting to show signs of dementia -they're ok one day, not ok the next-, could avoid having a bad day the first day taking coconut oil, and not have symptoms from that point.

----------


## specsaregood

I got my latest delivery of coconut products and in the box was a pamphlet for some coconut memory product.
http://www.memorypharmacy.com/FAQs.asp



> v 1) What is B4 NeuroRestore®  ?  
> 
> B4 NeuroRestore®  is a medically and scientifically designed nutritional brain health dietary supplement designed to help your own body heal and restore impaired brain cells. It is important to maintain proper nutrition in order to maximize recovery and also to provide the best fuel for your brain cells for optimal performance. 
> 
>  The high potency, bio-availability, variety and quality of nutrients contained in B4 NeuroRestore®  are safe, effective, unobtainable by diet alone, and most of all can inexpensively prevent worsening of symptoms because of a poor diet. B4 NeuroRestore® is not a "magic bullet" of nutrients or "miracle" product or "designer drug" being mass marketed. It is the best nutritional product available to promote the maximum recovery possible via dietary supplement.


I'm not into shakes and whatnot; but thought it might be of interest/related to this thread.

----------


## jj-

> I got my latest delivery of coconut products and in the box was a pamphlet for some coconut memory product.


What brand do you get?

----------


## specsaregood

> What brand do you get?


http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals....oconut-oil.php

In my latest order I picked up their coconut vinegar for the first time.  I had never had it before but I've found to be a delightful addition on salads.

----------


## jj-

> http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals....oconut-oil.php
> 
> In my latest order I picked up their coconut vinegar for the first time.  I had never had it before but I've found to be a delightful addition on salads.


Thanks, I'm a satisfied customer of Tropical Traditions, but it's good to know another brand to compare. The one I get is "Pure Coconut Oil", which is expeller pressed as well.

----------


## specsaregood

> Thanks, I'm a satisfied customer of Tropical Traditions, but it's good to know another brand to compare. The one I get is "Pure Coconut Oil", which is expeller pressed as well.


I get that one because its completely free of any coconut scent or taste.

----------


## jjdoyle

I've been cooking my eggs in it, not sure if cooking with it is destroying all the "good" of it,  but I figured it would be better to use it, than not.

I've got another supplement coming in the mail on Tuesday, that I hope will help with my blood pressure. According to multiple customer reviews, it apparently works wonders on blood pressure.

----------


## jj-

Right, some people think if it's "virgin" is better, but you benefit from the good fats, and when you're going to cook something with it, you don't want it to smell like coconuts. And you can't even cook at high temperature with virgin or extra virgin, as it has a low smoke point.

----------


## jj-

> I've got another supplement coming in the mail on Tuesday, that I hope will help with my blood pressure. According to multiple customer reviews, it apparently works wonders on blood pressure.


Which one is it, out of curiosity? Consuming a lot of orange juice might lower blood pressure, as it has a good amount of potassium and many good properties. Sometimes it's hard though to find a good orange juice, without bad additives that make it not enjoyable over time.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Actually I love coconut oil, thanks.  I just realize that if someone came on and said "I just gave my grandmother some coconut oil yesterday and wtf her Alzheimer's isn't cured!" it would be ridiculous, because things do take time to work.  If it were as instant as you claimed, the study would have been much shorter, rather than over a month of observations.  Even the testimonials talk about beginning to see results after a week, not hours.  Frankly, talking up coconut oil as if you're going to see results within an hour or two is one of the easiest ways to ensure people never bother sticking to its use.  The same thing happens with a variety of interesting oils, herbs, and spices; people try it once, aren't instantly cured, and stop using it.  It's a shame.


I speak from first hand experience. You can believe what ever you want but to insinuate I am lying is low. Do you have any first hand experience with the situation I have described?  I only spoke of occasional dementia not full on alzheimers

----------


## jjdoyle

> Which one is it, out of curiosity? Consuming a lot of orange juice might lower blood pressure, as it has a good amount of potassium and many good properties. Sometimes it's hard though to find a good orange juice, without bad additives that make it not enjoyable over time.


The supplement is Nattokinase. Read a lot of the reviews on Amazon for it, and did some "Google" research on it. It apparently is highly recommended for lowering blood pressure by those that use it, and I will be trying it out this week.

Any experience with it? I actually searched here on RPF for blood pressure stuff, and found two threads from a few years back, but I don't think either had Nattokinase mentioned in them.

----------


## puppetmaster

> http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals....oconut-oil.php
> 
> In my latest order I picked up their coconut vinegar for the first time.  I had never had it before but I've found to be a delightful addition on salads.


Thanks will check it out

----------


## puppetmaster

> A person in a pretty bad shape would take a while to recover. But someone who is just starting to show signs of dementia -they're ok one day, not ok the next-, could avoid having a bad day the first day taking coconut oil, and not have symptoms from that point.


This is where she was at. Thank you +1

----------


## donnay

http://tv.greenmedinfo.com/10-coconu...home-remedies/

----------


## donnay

*More than 101 reasons to use coconut as a home remedy to improve your health naturally*

Posted by JB Bardot	

Coconuts are a versatile superfood providing nutrition, health benefits, and amazing medicinal properties all wrapped in one delicious package. Coconuts are totally natural, easily available and affordable; and every part of the fruit is useful.

Green coconut water uses:

Natural, healthy source for hydration, energy and endurance, making it the perfect sports drink.
Restores electrolytes after exercise, vomiting, diarrhea.
Antiseptic properties provide antibacterial, anti-viral and anti-fungal agents to purify blood  killing measles, herpes, influenza, AIDS, SARS, hepatitis C
Useful for emergency transfusions due to being close in composition to human plasma.
Used to prevent vomiting, nausea and replace lost fluids in cases of malaria, typhoid, influenza
Dissolves kidney stones alkalizing urine pH.
Used as a natural cleanse, coconut water mixed with olive oil eliminates intestinal parasites.

Coconut oil medicinal uses:

Virgin coconut oil tastes and smells like coconut. Expeller pressed oil has no scent or taste and both types can be used medicinally.

Kills bacteria causing urinary tract infections, gonorrhea, gum disease, staphylococcus, MRSA
Destroys fungus causing candida.
Kills viruses causing flu, infectious disease, typhoid, HIV
Inhibits parasite growth such as tapeworm, liver flukes, giardia
Eases acid reflux, relieves gallbladder disease.
Enhances proper bowel function and lowers incidence of hemorrhoids when oil is consumed.
Relieves and heals intestinal disorders, ulcers, colitis, IBS, and Crohns disease.
Stabilizes blood sugar and insulin production.
Eases neuropathies and itching from diabetes.
Protects against osteoporosis and reduces problems from cystic fibrosis.
Enhances pancreatic function, enzyme production and reduces pancreatitis.
Improves magnesium and calcium absorption, promoting stronger bones.
Reduces joint and muscle inflammation, supporting repair of tissues.
Regulates thyroid function.
Protects against cancers of colon, breast, and digestive tract.
Medium chain fatty acids (MCFA) protect against development of Alzheimers disease.
MCFA strengthen heart and circulatory system protecting against artherosclerosis and heart disease.
Prevents oxidation of fatty acids.
Provides antioxidants to fight free radicals slowing aging and degenerative diseases such as arthritis.
Relieves symptoms of chronic fatigue syndrome.
Reduces incidence and intensity of epileptic seizures.
Stabilizes female hormones reducing hot flashes and vaginal dryness during menopause.
Lessens symptoms associated with prostate enlargement.
Strengthens the liver and protects against degeneration.
Soothes earaches when mixed with garlic and olive oil.

*Continued...*

----------


## donnay

*Seven Facts You May Not Know About Coconut Oil*

By Dr. Edward F. Group

Cultures and countries across the world use and appreciate the coconut tree. Because of its nutritional and therapeutic values, it’s referred to as “Kalpavriksha” (the all giving tree) in India. As the name implies, the coconut palm is extremely versatile and used in many capacities. Everything from the coconut water, to the leaves, to the kernel hull have characteristics that are beneficial to human health.[1] Coconut oil, specifically, has become quite popular for cooking and even other uses. Let’s take a look at a few facts about coconut oil that you may not know.

*1. The Saturated Fat in Coconut Oil isn’t All Bad*

I’ve heard reports from people who are confused when they spot coconut oil at the grocery store, read the nutritional label, and see the high saturated fat content. “What gives?” they ask, “I thought this stuff was healthy?” Well, it is.

Unfortunately, the fat in coconut has been the subject of debate and misinformation. Although we’re told that saturated fat, across the board, is bad, the saturated fats in coconut oil are medium chain fatty acids — these are different than saturated fat from animal sources — and do not degrade within the body. In fact, the human body uses them directly as energy and coconut oil consumption has even been associated with beneficial lipid profiles.[2] [3]

Coconut oil is even better than other vegetable oils like sunflower or safflower oil. Those oils contain polyunsaturated fatty acids, which aren’t good for the cardiovascular system. Many nutritional experts recommend switching to coconut oil to avoid the health risks. [4]

*2. Coconut Oil is Great for Hair*

Coconut oil is used in a staggering amount of shampoos, conditioners, and hair care products.[5] The reason for its inclusion is quite simple. With its low molecular weight and straight linear chain, coconut oil can effectively penetrate the hair shaft to reduce protein loss, leaving it nourished and healthy. [6]

*3. And, It’s Great for Skin*

Coconut oil is also very moisturizing and beneficial for the skin. [7] In many cultures, it’s used as a remedy for a great many skin conditions. [8] The reason? It’s chemical structure. The short-chain and saturated fatty acids, which prevent it from oxidizing and becoming rancid, are nourishing to the skin and have even been found to encourage wound healing. [9]

*4. Useful Against Harmful Organisms*

Perhaps one of the most astounding facts about coconut oil is how potent it is against harmful organisms.

    When a 2007 study evaluated the effectiveness of virgin coconut oil against candida, a 25% concentration of coconut oil was found to be 100% effective against candida. [10]
    Randomized and controlled research in 2010 found that a coconut oil and anise spray was effective against head lice. [11]
    Coconut oil has been found to repel mosquitoes. [12]
    Tungiasis, or sand flea disease, is a nasty problem not common in the United States but way too common elsewhere. Research earlier this year discovered that coconut oil may be an effective repellant to the flea that spreads the disease. [13]

*Continued...*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

And on the negative side, too much coconut oil can cause GI problems.

----------


## Carlybee

I keep a jar in the kitchen and a jar in the bathroom. It's great to clean your face with and you can use as a night cream.
You can mix with raw cane sugar for a scrub.   I have no thyroid gland, but taking it orally does boost the effect of my thyroid meds...as does sea salt.

----------


## donnay

> And on the negative side, too much coconut oil can cause GI problems.


Hmm...that's new to me.  In my research I am seeing just the opposite.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Hmm...that's new to me.  In my research I am seeing just the opposite.


Unfortunately, I speak from experience. It's a fairly common side effect. It can cause inflammation.

Some related links:

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/forum/thread81069.html

http://paleohacks.com/coconut-oil/co...atulence-23786

http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/heal...-oil-5636.html

http://forums.welltrainedmind.com/to...onut-oil-woes/

----------


## donnay

> Unfortunately, I speak from experience. It's a fairly common side effect. It can cause inflammation.
> 
> Some related links:
> 
> http://www.marksdailyapple.com/forum/thread81069.html
> 
> http://paleohacks.com/coconut-oil/co...atulence-23786
> 
> http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/heal...-oil-5636.html
> ...



Hmm...that's weird.  Have you used refined coconut oil?  Maybe you have something going on in your gut it is fighting?





> Almost 50% of the fatty acids in coconut oil is the 12-carbon Lauric Acid.
> 
> When coconut oil is enzymatically digested, it also forms a monoglyceride called monolaurin.
> 
> Both lauric acid and monolaurin can kill harmful pathogens like bacteria, viruses and fungi (8).
> 
> For example, these substances have been shown to kill the bacteria Staphylococcus Aureus (a very dangerous pathogen) and the yeast Candida Albicans, a common source of yeast infections in humans (9, 10).



Abstracts from Peer Reviewed Literature on Coconut Oil and Derivatives
http://coconutoil.com/peer_reviewed/

13 Evidence-Based Medicinal Properties of Coconut Oil
http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/13-...es-coconut-oil

160 Uses for Coconut Oil
http://www.lewrockwell.com/2013/09/n...r-coconut-oil/

----------


## RJB

Some people fast with it.  Google coconut cleanse.

It doesn't interfere with ketosis.  It fuels the body but doesn't fuel yeast and germs and it's actually toxic for them.

I haven't fasted on coconut oil but my last meal before a  dry or water fast is usually coconut oil to wean my system off of carbs.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Suzanimal

I've been putting it in my coffee and I use it on my skin instead of lotion. I love it but now that's its getting a little chilly in the morning my coconut oil is hard as a rock. I think I'm going to try whipping the stuff I keep in the bathroom to see if it stays a little softer.

----------


## RJB

> Actually it encourages ketosis, as when it is burnt it turns into ketones.   I've found it to be fast energy.  I have had good results eating a scoop or 2 of coconut oil after fasting all day then going for a run or swim an hour later.


Thanks.  That's what I meant.  My 1 1/2 year old son is a bit fussy today.

----------


## RJB

> I've been putting it in my coffee and I use it on my skin instead of lotion. I love it but now that's its getting a little chilly in the morning my coconut oil is hard as a rock. I think I'm going to try whipping the stuff I keep in the bathroom to see if it stays a little softer.


In winter I keep it in a shelf above the oven.

----------


## Suzanimal

> In winter I keep it in a shelf above the oven.


The stuff I keep in the kitchen's fine, it's the stuff in the bathroom that's giving me problems.

----------


## donnay

*More than 101 Reasons To Use Coconut As A Home Remedy To Improve Your Health Naturally*

By JB Bardot

Coconuts are a versatile superfood providing nutrition, health benefits, and amazing medicinal properties all wrapped in one delicious package. Coconuts are totally natural, easily available and affordable; and every part of the fruit is useful.

Green coconut water uses:

Natural, healthy source for hydration, energy and endurance, making it the perfect sports drink.

Restores electrolytes after exercise, vomiting, diarrhea.

Antiseptic properties provide antibacterial, anti-viral and anti-fungal agents to purify blood  killing measles, herpes, influenza, AIDS, SARS, hepatitis C

Useful for emergency transfusions due to being close in composition to human plasma.

Used to prevent vomiting, nausea and replace lost fluids in cases of malaria, typhoid, influenza

Dissolves kidney stones alkalizing urine pH.

Used as a natural cleanse, coconut water mixed with olive oil eliminates intestinal parasites.

Coconut oil medicinal uses:

Virgin coconut oil tastes and smells like coconut. Expeller pressed oil has no scent or taste and both types can be used medicinally.

Kills bacteria causing urinary tract infections, gonorrhea, gum disease, staphylococcus, MRSA

Destroys fungus causing candida.

Kills viruses causing flu, infectious disease, typhoid, HIV

Inhibits parasite growth such as tapeworm, liver flukes, giardia

Eases acid reflux, relieves gallbladder disease.

Enhances proper bowel function and lowers incidence of hemorrhoids when oil is consumed.

Relieves and heals intestinal disorders, ulcers, colitis, IBS, and Crohns disease.

Stabilizes blood sugar and insulin production.

Eases neuropathies and itching from diabetes.

Protects against osteoporosis and reduces problems from cystic fibrosis.

Enhances pancreatic function, enzyme production and reduces pancreatitis.

Improves magnesium and calcium absorption, promoting stronger bones.

Reduces joint and muscle inflammation, supporting repair of tissues.

Regulates thyroid function.

Protects against cancers of colon, breast, and digestive tract.

Medium chain fatty acids (MCFA) protect against development of Alzheimers disease.

MCFA strengthen heart and circulatory system protecting against artherosclerosis and heart disease.

Prevents oxidation of fatty acids.

Provides antioxidants to fight free radicals slowing aging and degenerative diseases such as arthritis.

Relieves symptoms of chronic fatigue syndrome.

Reduces incidence and intensity of epileptic seizures.

Stabilizes female hormones reducing hot flashes and vaginal dryness during menopause.

Lessens symptoms associated with prostate enlargement.

Strengthens the liver and protects against degeneration.

Soothes earaches when mixed with garlic and olive oil.

Continued...

----------


## Dianne

> *More than 101 Reasons To Use Coconut As A Home Remedy To Improve Your Health Naturally*
> 
> By JB Bardot
> 
> Coconuts are a versatile superfood providing nutrition, health benefits, and amazing medicinal properties all wrapped in one delicious package. Coconuts are totally natural, easily available and affordable; and every part of the fruit is useful.
> 
> Green coconut water uses:
> 
> –Natural, healthy source for hydration, energy and endurance, making it the perfect sports drink.
> ...


Does anyone know how much coconut oil you should consume per day for these health benefits?

----------


## Working Poor

> I put a tablespoon in my coffee every morning. Yum.


I am doing that right now it is yummy thanks for recommending it!!

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Does anyone know how much coconut oil you should consume per day for these health benefits?


Dianne, Start slowly.  Half teaspoon ( or less)  a day for a few days and then slowly increase.  It can and usually does cause some detoxing because it is anti-fungal.   Never start with a whole a tablespoon.  Also, using it on ALL areas of the skin helps the body incorporate the oil into its systems.

----------


## donnay

> Does anyone know how much coconut oil you should consume per day for these health benefits?


Dianne here is some good information:  http://authoritynutrition.com/top-10...f-coconut-oil/

----------


## Working Poor

> I've been putting it in my coffee and I use it on my skin instead of lotion. I love it but now that's its getting a little chilly in the morning my coconut oil is hard as a rock. I think I'm going to try whipping the stuff I keep in the bathroom to see if it stays a little softer.


I put mine on the heat vent in the bathroom when I get ready to bathe also, if I take a bath I have let it float in the tub in the warm water and it is nice and soft and warm when I get ready to use it.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

what do you do if you absolutely find the taste of coconut??

ive tried chasing a spoonful down with pepsi... that works ok i guess... but i dont wanna drink pepsi. capsules are waytoo small to do any good IMO and i tried cooking with it once.. made scrambled eggs.. it was terrible.. coconut flavor permeated everything..

how can i mix this is food and hide the taste?

any ideas?

----------


## sratiug

> Actually it encourages ketosis, as when it is burnt it turns into ketones.   I've found it to be fast energy.  I have had good results eating a scoop or 2 of coconut oil after fasting all day then going for a run or swim an hour later.


I was under the impression that ketones were formed when fat already stored in fat cells is released.

----------


## donnay

> what do you do if you absolutely find the taste of coconut??
> 
> ive tried chasing a spoonful down with pepsi... that works ok i guess... but i dont wanna drink pepsi. capsules are waytoo small to do any good IMO and i tried cooking with it once.. made scrambled eggs.. it was terrible.. coconut flavor permeated everything..
> 
> how can i mix this is food and hide the taste?
> 
> any ideas?


If you used the refined version (they have it in organic too) there is no taste or smell.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> If you used the refined version (they have it in organic too) there is no taste or smell.


Isnt the point to eat UNrefined food??


Blackstrap molasses has an unpleasant taste plain but by mixing it in certain foods like tomato based products takes away the licorice taste and just leaves a sweetness... mixing it in raw milk makes it taste like caramel..

i was hoping maybe someone on here would have some ideas like that??? i make a drink some mornings for myself with wheat grass, rosehips, blackstrap and ACV and it quite good... but im not too sure about mixing coconut oil with it

----------


## specsaregood

> I was under the impression that ketones were formed when fat already stored in fat cells is released.


Ketone bodies are generated in the liver when breaking down fatty acids.   The nice thing about coconut oil is that it is a Medium chain fatty acid; your body can't easily turn them into fat molecules for storage. Instead they go straight to the liver to be turned into energy and making ketone bodies.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medium-chain_triglyceride



> MCTs passively diffuse from the GI tract to the portal system (longer fatty acids are absorbed into the lymphatic system) without requirement for modification like long-chain fatty acids or very-long-chain fatty acids. In addition, MCTs do not require bile salts for digestion. Patients that have malnutrition or malabsorption syndromes are treated with MCTs because they do not require energy for absorption, utilization, or storage.
> Medium-chain triglycerides are generally considered a good biologically inert source of energy that the human body finds reasonably easy to metabolize. They have potentially beneficial attributes in protein metabolism but may be contraindicated in some situations due to their tendency to induce ketogenesis and metabolic acidosis.[12]
> Due to their ability to be absorbed rapidly by the body, medium-chain triglycerides have found use in the treatment of a variety of malabsorption ailments. MCT supplementation with a low-fat diet has been described as the cornerstone of treatment for primary intestinal lymphangiectasia (Waldmann's disease).[13] MCTs are an ingredient in parenteral nutritional emulsions.[14][15] Studies have also shown promising results for neurodegenerative disorders (e.g. Alzheimer's and Parkinson's disease)[16] and epilepsy through the use of ketogenic dieting.[17][18]

----------


## specsaregood

> Isnt the point to eat UNrefined food??


Define, "Unrefined".  I thought the point was to eat healthy.  Just because something is "refined" doesn't  necessarily mean it is unhealthy.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> what do you do if you absolutely find the taste of coconut??
> 
> ive tried chasing a spoonful down with pepsi... that works ok i guess... but i dont wanna drink pepsi. capsules are waytoo small to do any good IMO and i tried cooking with it once.. made scrambled eggs.. it was terrible.. coconut flavor permeated everything..
> 
> how can i mix this is food and hide the taste?
> 
> any ideas?



I mix it with dates.  Keep it raw.  Tastes like candy.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Define, "Unrefined".  I thought the point was to eat healthy.  Just because something is "refined" doesn't  necessarily mean it is unhealthy.


Processed; stripped of nutrients.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> I mix it with dates.  Keep it raw.  Tastes like candy.


Yeah I intend to keep it raw. I was reading on another site that it freezes easily like if you mix it with a smoothie made from frozen berries and once its frozen it doesnt smell or taste like coconut.. so im going to try that tomorrow

----------


## donnay

> Processed; stripped of nutrients.


You're right--so if you use the unrefined for a period of time, I am sure you will get use to the smell and taste.  You originally asked if there were some without the smell and taste, the only one I could think of is the refined method.  I have a family member who hates the smell of coconut and the taste and this is what they use.




> Coconut Oil Myth #1: Only Virgin Coconut Oil is healthy – Refined Coconut Oil is bad for you
> 
> FACT: ALL coconut oil you can buy online or in stores is healthy. This myth persists primarily because of the saturated fat bias (see below). The reasoning is that coconut oil must be bad because saturated fat is bad, therefore the health benefits for coconut oil must only apply to virgin unrefined coconut oils, which somehow escape all the nasty things saturated fats are blamed for.
> 
> However, anytime you can purchase coconut oil, you are purchasing the healthiest oil you can cook with since all coconut oils have medium chain fatty acids that are healthy and that do not break down when heated. The other options offered in today’s market for cooking oils are more than likely less healthy than coconut oil, and might even become toxic if used in cooking.
> 
> The one exception would be hydrogenated coconut oil, but we are not aware of any hydrogenated coconut oils being sold as edible oils in the U.S. market. If you live in a tropical country, there is a chance that hydrogenated coconut oil might be manufactured and sold in your location. Coconut oil is hydrogenated to keep it solid at higher temperatures. In its natural form, coconut oil is liquid above 76 degrees F. and solid below that. That is why we call it “coconut oil” and not “coconut fat”. In North America and many other places, coconut oil is almost always solid, making it technically a “fat” and not an oil. But in tropical climates it is almost always liquid, making it an oil. So there is a history of hydrogenating the small unsaturated portion of coconut oil in tropical climates to make it a solid. But the dangers of trans-fats are well published now, so I think even in tropical cultures this is rare today.
> 
> Speaking of liquid coconut oil, a “new” product did hit the shelves of many health food stores in 2013 called “Liquid Coconut Oil”. It is being marketed as a coconut oil that stays liquid even in your refrigerator. This product is actually “fractionated coconut oil” where most or all of the saturated lauric acid has been removed. It has been marketed in the past as “MCT Oil”, and not as coconut oil. It was more of a dietary supplement in the past. While we do not believe this product is harmful, it is a manufactured product, and actually a clever way of marketing a “left over” by-product, since lauric acid is the star fatty acid chain in coconut oil, known for its powerful antimicrobial activity. It is only found elsewhere in nature abundantly in human breast milk. You can read more about the clever marketing of “liquid coconut oil” here: Is Liquid Coconut Oil that stays Liquid in Your Refrigerator Real Coconut Oil?
> ...


http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/the....G8t5vqCG.dpuf

----------


## specsaregood

> You're right--so if you use the unrefined for a period of time, I am sure you will get use to the smell and taste. You originally asked if there were some without the smell and taste, the only one I could think of is the refined method. I have a family member who hates the smell of coconut and the taste and this is what they use.
> 
> http://healthimpactnews.com/2014/the....G8t5vqCG.dpuf


I have such a family member as well who detests the smell or taste of coconut. I use this:
http://www.wildernessfamilynaturals....oconut-oil.php
And when I use it, nobody can tell I used coconut oil to cook or bake with it. It's completely scent/coconut taste free.



> This oil is mechanically expressed without the use of solvents or chemicals of any kind. It is an excellent quality food-grade coconut oil that is *NOT* hydrogenated and contains *NO* trans fatty acids. This *Ultra-Clean, Supreme Expeller-Pressed Coconut oil* has a neutral flavor yet contains the same medium-chain fatty acids as *virgin coconut oil*.
> 
> *How is it Made?* The organic coconuts are opened and quickly dried. These dried coconuts are then mechanically pressed to remove the oil. No chemical solvents are used at any time during the process. Any free fatty acids in the oil are removed. The oil is run through diatomaceous earth and then steam distilled. This yields a pure, uncontaminated *coconut oil* which is commonly sold as *expeller pressed coconut oil*. However, to become the ultra-clean oil sold here, it then travels to the Netherlands where it is filtered and cleaned further.

----------


## Suzu

Gosh, I wish I could stand the taste of coconut oil.... I don't mind coconut cream, which I suppose has a lot of the oil in it, but the oil alone, even when used in cooking, makes me want to vomit.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Gosh, I wish I could stand the taste of coconut oil.... I don't mind coconut cream, which I suppose has a lot of the oil in it, but the oil alone, even when used in cooking, makes me want to vomit.


Im with you... I remember the first time I took a spoonful of the liquid coconut oil. it was lighter than I thought and it just sort of felt like it absorbed directly into my throat and basically this intense coconut smell permeated my entire esophagus/// it was extremely gross.. I learned to quickly follow a spoonful of the oil with a pepsi chaser. lol.. but it was still too harsh

----------


## Suzanimal

> Gosh, I wish I could stand the taste of coconut oil.... I don't mind coconut cream, which I suppose has a lot of the oil in it, but the oil alone, even when used in cooking, makes me want to vomit.


I love it. Sometimes I eat it right out of the jar.

----------


## puppetmaster

just checking back in on this thread with update. My mother has had no relapse to date. She has other health issues but dementia is not one of them. Also the stories she used to repeat regularly are not repeated any longer. Anyone else here try this on someone they know?

----------


## donnay

> just checking back in on this thread with update. My mother has had no relapse to date. She has other health issues but dementia is not one of them. Also the stories she used to repeat regularly are not repeated any longer. Anyone else here try this on someone they know?


That's great news!  I am so happy that the coconut oil is working for your Mother.

----------


## Working Poor

> just checking back in on this thread with update. My mother has had no relapse to date. She has other health issues but dementia is not one of them. Also the stories she used to repeat regularly are not repeated any longer. Anyone else here try this on someone they know?


I have both my mother(in her 80's) and my autistic nephew on it. My mother has epilepsy and feels that it is helping to prevent seizures but mostly her mind is as sharp as a tac and she says her blood pressure is going down. My nephew seems to be making clearer less obsessive statements but he does not like coconuts. I have been making smoothies with bananas, chocolate, pineapple, lots of ice and almond milk for him. I do have to insist he drink it which I kinda don't like doing but, my mom says he has to and he does it because he wants to please her(he loves his grandma so much)

----------


## donnay

> I have both my mother(in her 80's) and my autistic nephew on it. My mother has epilepsy and feels that it is helping to prevent seizures but mostly her mind is as sharp as a tac and she says her blood pressure is going down. My nephew seems to be making clearer less obsessive statements but he does not like coconuts. I have been making smoothies with bananas, chocolate, pineapple, lots of ice and almond milk for him. I do have to insist he drink it which I kinda don't like doing but, my mom says he has to and he does it because he wants to please her(he loves his grandma so much)


That's great news, too.  I have a cousin who is epileptic and she has been using coconut oil for over a year and has not had any seizures since.  It has definitely promise just from the personal stories shared.

----------


## ctiger2

> Im with you... I remember the first time I took a spoonful of the liquid coconut oil. it was lighter than I thought and it just sort of felt like it absorbed directly into my throat and basically this intense coconut smell permeated my entire esophagus/// it was extremely gross.. I learned to quickly follow a spoonful of the oil with a pepsi chaser. lol.. but it was still too harsh


That's odd as coco oil is sold at room temp. The cold pressed unrefined organic stuff tastes great.

----------


## specsaregood

> That's odd as coco oil is sold at room temp.


depends on your room.  the melting point is 77F.  its never solid in my house during the summer.

----------


## Suzanimal

Coconut Oil is the best moisturizer I've ever used and Kim Kardashian agrees...
This isn't a joke, I'm dead serious. Say what you want about them but the Kardashians do have nice skin.





> Another product she and her sisters swear by is coconut oil, which they say is also 'everything'.
> The Kardashian clan love to smear coconut and avocado oil all over their bodies before bed and also use it to keep their hair glossy.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...#ixzz3SiuSJBrK

----------


## donnay

*Coconut Oil Benefits: The Incredible Power of Coconut Oil*

by: Ty Bollinger

In the 1960s, food manufacturers wanted consumers to buy their margarines and hydrogenated oils. To do that, they had to discredit the products people had always used in their homes to prepare their food.

Olive oil, coconut oil, and lard were no longer good for you, they said. The marketing campaign for their synthetic products began and coconut oil was portrayed as an artery-clogging and cholesterol-raising substance. People were told that it contained too much saturated fat and contributed to heart attacks.

Flash forward four decades later. In the midst of an obesity, heart disease, diabetes, and cancer explosion, scientists discover that it is not healthy fats found in coconut oil and other natural products that are bad for you.

It is the very goods the food manufacturers had been pushing on their consumers for thirty years. The trans-fats contained in these fake foods were incredibly dangerous to your entire body. High fat, high sugar, and high carb diets were put under the microscope and found guilty.

Over-processed, pre-made synthetic foods filled with additives, preservatives, dyes, and high levels of high fructose corn syrup (HFCS) and other unnatural fillers were found to be the true culprits of the Western worlds health decline.

After all these years, coconut oil is getting the positive scientific attention it deserves. Theres a reason cultures around the world have been using it for thousands of years. The benefits of coconut oil have filled entire books. There are very good reasons for that. Lets talk a little about the history.

*Continued...*

----------


## sratiug

> Coconut Oil is the best moisturizer I've ever used and Kim Kardashian agrees...
> This isn't a joke, I'm dead serious. Say what you want about them but the Kardashians do have nice skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/ar...#ixzz3SiuSJBrK


I understand that the endothelial cells lining your organs, including skin, contain exclusively linoleic acid, the parent omega 6 oil.

----------


## sratiug

Grain Brain by Dr. David Perlmutter touts the benefits of coconut oil as precursor to  Beta Hydroxybutyrate, the ketone superfuel for the brain.

----------

